# Baiting Turkeys??



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

EdB said:


> Yes they have. People like Jim and Linda are leaders when it comes to giving to the resource rather than just taking from it. A lot of us cut our teeth turkey hunting in the northern woods because there weren't any down south. Those birds thrived and continue to because of their efforts. They have put more back in sweat, dollars and time in one year to help turkeys than many have done in their lifetime. I don't agree with all the keystrokes made here recently but it's gone from debate to vile personal venom. We never ever had that in this forum a few years back. Very sad.


You got it right ,they are good people .Bud


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

I am so confused


----------



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

TH, Did you make it through High School? :coco: Or Didja drop oht an go huntd sim Tukeys cuz yo momma sid thatz wat Im goodz at?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Brandon7 said:


> TH, Did you make it through High School? :coco: Or Didja drop oht an go huntd sim Tukeys cuz yo momma sid thatz wat Im goodz at?


Steve should require an IQ test before becomming a member with a mandatory score above 40. 

Go get washed up for dinner boy, mamma's calling.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> TH, Did you make it through High School? Or Didja drop oht an go huntd sim Tukeys cuz yo momma sid thatz wat Im goodz at?


These guys always crack me up.:lol:



> Steve should require an IQ test before becomming a member with a mandatory score above 40


Actually a simple way to eliminate most of this would be to eliminate the anonymity, require a name, town and photo....not a macho thing, just most guys that are that insulting wouldn't be to another man's face.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

2PawsRiver said:


> most guys that are that insulting wouldn't be to another man's face.



Of course they wouldn't, that's the beauty of the internet. 
Everybody can be a tough guy without getting their butt whipped.


----------



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

judging by your pictures ya couldnt move too fast.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

This is interesting. :16suspect

The way I see it, efforts towards a certain cause or in this case towards a certain game animal may be admirable and/or be worthy of some recognition but it does certainly should *NOT* grant a free pass towards some of the keystrokes, comments, or statements that seem to flow so freely from some. The belief that it should puzzles me. With that logic, I guess I shouldn't think John Edwards is an **** for his actions now because he did a lot for folks in North Carolina in the past. 

As for this issue of the anonymity that seems to keep popping up, I will make this statement. If I ever offend any of you enough that you feel the need to continue the discussion face to face, PM me and I will gladly give you my contact information where we could continue the discussion starting off with a spoken version of what was typed.  

Sib, excellent post. Excellent. 

And for the love of all things Spell Check Holy, if you're going to smack talk use spell check or at least the Edit button! :lol:


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

FireDoc66 said:


> This is interesting. :16suspect
> 
> The way I see it, efforts towards a certain cause or in this case towards a certain game animal may be admirable and/or be worthy of some recognition but it does certainly should *NOT* grant a free pass towards some of the keystrokes, comments, or statements that seem to flow so freely from some. The belief that it should puzzles me. With that logic, I guess I shouldn't think John Edwards is an **** for his actions now because he did a lot for folks in North Carolina in the past.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is asking anyone else to give a free pass. Simply trying to put things in perspective.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

Brandon7 said:


> judging by your pictures ya couldnt move too fast.


I'd be willing to bet a lot of money that he could think faster than you.


----------



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

I already sent TH a enough is enough e-mail. We both are getting too crazy with this... both actin like little kids... TH is no doubt one of the best turkey hunters around. And want him to continue to share information with all of us


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

LOL We're good Brandon. 

Your right tho, I ain't as fast as I used to be.


----------



## LTCracc (Feb 8, 2007)

Bruksee well said pal


----------



## PWOG (Jun 24, 2007)

Citations Issued


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

> Citations Issued


That's great! This thread had a happy ending!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> not a macho thing, just most guys that are that insulting wouldn't be to another man's face.


Especially one that's attached to a 327 lb body!


----------

